# Reasonable timeframe - 1000 m2 / 11 000 sqft - Taping and painting



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

I am still in the process of convincing my guys to use the automatic tools. We have so many different types of work that joint taping and finishing are not a day to day occurrence.

But I really wanted to get some thoughts on this job that I am pricing, from a pure hours perspective (I don't want to know your prices - just your speed :scooter. I really want to compare it to how long they think it would take by hand.

Project is as follows (see attached drawing):
- Level 4 + paint 3 coats - complete joint taping, sanding and painting 3 coats all white (one colour)
-3 story house - top floor has vaulted ceilings to a height of max 14 ft. -Floor area on the top floor is about 1 000 sqft.
-The 1st and 2nd floors are standard 8ft ceilings with floor areas of about 900sqft each
-Total wall and ceiling area on floors must be about 11 000 sqft.

Tools for the job that we have available:
- bazooka
- boxes
- Flex power sander
- Airless Graco 395


I really would like to know rough estimates of the amount of hours that you would expect this to take....

Not expecting heroic efforts, just good, solid days/hours of work.

If me asking this kind of question offends anyone, I apologise in advance, but I think it is valuable to know how fast professionals expect to work.

Cheers,

KiwiInNorway


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

3 weeks would be ideal but between 3 to 4 weeks is alright, no weekends


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

chris said:


> 3 weeks would be ideal but between 3 to 4 weeks is alright, no weekends


How many guys and how long every day?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know about the painting but to finish with tools a high quality level 4. Fr8 and myself would get it done in four days around 36 hours.That's with 50 or so beads. I'm older, worn out, & picky. If you want to be a hero you can work harder. :yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

2 guys 8 hour per day (no weekends). 3 weeks would be about right. Thats wiithout including trim and door painting.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know a hanging crew that will hang that home in 2 days.
I can [by hand] have it finished out ready for paint in 14 days. 

4 hangers 1 finisher 16-18 days ...Right or wrong I want my check when I'm done!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> I know a hanging crew that will hang that home in 2 days.
> I can [by hand] have it finished out ready for paint in 14 days.
> 
> 4 hangers 1 finisher 16-18 days ...Right or wrong I want my check when I'm done!:whistling2:


moore you know it !!!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

To bring it to first coat paint, I would say about 12 days as a 2 man crew; 200 man hours.

Another 50 man hours for final coat and woodwork.

I think this is a generous time allowance. The scaffold work would definitely slow things down.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I know a hanging crew that will hang that home in 2 days.
> I can [by hand] have it finished out ready for paint in 14 days.
> 
> 4 hangers 1 finisher 16-18 days ...Right or wrong I want my check when I'm done!:whistling2:


 The OP asked for time on tape and paint, not hanging.:jester:


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't know about the painting but to finish with tools a high quality level 4. Fr8 and myself would get it done in four days around 36 hours.That's with 50 or so beads. I'm older, worn out, & picky. If you want to be a hero you can work harder. :yes:


Wish I had you guys over here on our jobs, I am pretty sure you would mess with some minds for sure. :thumbup:

Am I right in assuming that your 36 hours is without sanding?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That's sanded. Two guys four 9 hour day's if the hang is nice.
If the hang isn't nice, 10 hour days. 
Day one we'd tape and spot screws.
Day two, stick beads and coat every thing except angles.
Day three, skim-sand and coat everything.
Day four, sand.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's sanded. Two guys four 9 hour day's if the hang is nice.
> If the hang isn't nice, 10 hour days.
> Day one we'd tape and spot screws.
> Day two, stick beads and coat every thing except angles.
> ...


that's the way to finish quickly a job like that :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> That's sanded. Two guys four 9 hour day's if the hang is nice.
> If the hang isn't nice, 10 hour days.
> Day one we'd tape and spot screws.
> Day two, stick beads and coat every thing except angles.
> ...


I thought that kind of speed was possible for top level guys, I just needed some confirmation.

Are you using hot mud or AP?

How many coats are you doing on your outside 90s? looks like only 1 after sticking them on from the process described above. Is that because you use hot mud on outside corners?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

KiwiInNorway said:


> I thought that kind of speed was possible for top level guys, I just needed some confirmation.
> 
> Are you using hot mud or AP?
> 
> How many coats are you doing on your outside 90s? looks like only 1 after sticking them on from the process described above. Is that because you use hot mud on outside corners?



Day 2, stick beads, and then coat EVERYTHING but the angles, so the beads get coated that day as well. We 2 coat beads, every so often we'll come across something that for reasons beyond our control take an extra coat, bad framing, bad hanging, or a seam running along side the bead but far enough away to make coating a PITA


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We don't use any hot mud on job of that size except maybe some pre-fill on damaged board or larger gaps, we tape with a taping Ap type mud and coat with a lite-weight mud. Anything that needs extra attention get's it even if it means we return on a fifth day to sand something. Everything gets at least 2 coats after taping. If weather doesn't allow enough drying, the job is left to sit a day to dry when necessary.
The time figure is in the ballpark. Sometimes more footage sometimes less. It depends on the floor plan.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

*when I was a kid*

when I was still a kid and didn't know how to run the zook like carlos or mark,
3 guys, 20,000 square feet three story round wall stairwell, level 4 no final coat,
coats=3 on all flats, 4 on butts, 2 in angles, 2 on metals if good, full spun tabs, cross spot first coat nails by hand, sanded complete and no fuzzy paper;
3 guys 3 days, then 2 guys 9 more days for a total of 216 man hours.
I've seen faster now...
one of the wright boys put on 32 rolls (ok in corridors) in one day.
the best I ever did was 13 boxes of lightweight green balloon in a day, um I think it may be about 1000 ft per hour per coat when feeling good.
They allowed 2 men 4 days for 8000 feet in the valley at the height of it but it isn't an honest level 4


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

PA. I think we are right where u guys are. There are usually two of us and it sounds like we work at about the same speed. Recently I got a summer student and I have him running the box, I do all the butt joints and bead up as high as I can reach on a 9' ceiling and the last guy is one the stilts getting all the ceiling butts and finishing off my bead and butts that I couldn't reach. This way is unreal fast. I get caught up to the box fast so I just star coating out small joint less than 2' by hand. We did about 5000' first coat(no angles) in about 1.75 hours. That with 2 stair wells too. We found going up and down sawhorses eats up so much time It's not worth it. We don't run either. Just putting on a little sweat that's all.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I could smack it down in 2 weeks no weekends..


----------

